# Gi Length? Urgent please :D



## Dragsa (Nov 3, 2008)

Just a quick question,

I'm trying to advise a complete novice (My fiancé!) on what size Gi to get.

Unfortunately I can't be there to advise her.

She seems to think the sleeves on her size Gi are far too long.

So I'd like to know where the cuffs on your Gi come to?

What should I tell her?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2008)

Mine comes right below the wrist and that is how I like them to be. Maybe about 1/2 inch.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 3, 2008)

You could always suggest that she roll 'em up if they're too long. 

Mine drop just below the elbow so that my wrists and forearms are easily accessible to my nage.  Most folks have them at the same length they'd normally wear a long sleeved shirt, though.  Check with the instructor before altering the gi as some dojo have a dress code of sorts that will preclude wearing an elbow length sleeve.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 3, 2008)

Mine come to my wrist, but I've seen them come halfway between the elbow and wrist. I'm sure nothing will be said if she shows up to her first class and has to roll up her sleeves, she can always cut or sew them to the right length after seeing how the others in class wear theirs. Another option is to call the dojo and ask before she starts.


----------



## Traditionalist (Nov 3, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> You could always suggest that she roll 'em up if they're too long.
> 
> Mine drop just below the elbow so that my wrists and forearms are easily accessible to my nage. Most folks have them at the same length they'd normally wear a long sleeved shirt, though. Check with the instructor before altering the gi as some dojo have a dress code of sorts that will preclude wearing an elbow length sleeve.


 
I like mine at this length too. I even prefer my judo bottoms to hit just below my knees to mid shin, like knickers.


----------



## Korppi76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine usually comes at wrist when it is new and later when it shrinks it goes higher.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 4, 2008)

I have several gis of different brands, it seems the sleeve length differs quite a bit. "Traditional cut" seems to have a bit shorter than more modern designs. Remember that a new gi will shrink quite a bit after washing so I would advice getting a size a few inches taller than you actually are.


----------

